# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Qui a déjà acheté un chien en élevage et pourquoi?

## Houitie

Suite à une autre discution je crois qu'il est interessant de débattre de ce sujet. 
Perso je me suis posée la question à un moment car je voulais un chien qui puisse être chien visiteur (aller dans les écoles, maisons de retraites, hopitaux, prisons etc). 
Finalement j'ai pris des chiens en accueil et je suis tombée sur LA perle rare que j'ai adopté à 18 mois. Elle est top et est en formation pour être chien visiteur. Tout se passe bien.

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai mis non mais j'ai payé des frais (tatouage+vaccins) quand j'ai récupéré Djobi (LOF). Etant donné que je les ai versés à l'éleveuse, je ne sais pas si tu estimes que je l'ai achetée  :: 

Elle avait onze mois et avait été récupérée suite à des maltraitances... Je ne l'aurais pas prise dans d'autres circonstances puisque j'étais, à ce moment là, en train de chercher à prendre un loulou de + de 8 ans à prendre en FA ou FA définitive (qui aurait certainement fini adopté chez moi si compatible avec ma meute)...

----------


## Taysa

Taysa vient d'un elevage réputé mondialement basé en France.
Je voulais une fille DE et surtout c'etait un cadeau, de plus le prix de vente (juste les remboursements des frais vetos et inscription LOF) m'a bien aidée car a l'epoque j'etais etudiante seul mon conjoint qui me l'a offert travaillait.
De plus pour les activitées et les entrainements pratiqués par Taysa il fallait un chiot non inhibé et que je "debourre" moi meme

Apres Taysa je me tournerais de nouveau vers un elevage, j'ai mon idée en tete et surtout de gros projets  :: 

Par contre ganja est en quelque sorte une adoption et apres elle je re-adopterais de nouveau.

Je fais toujours un couple en fait sauvetage / elevage

----------


## Poska

Stan vient d'un petit élevage familial, il a été acheté à ses 2 mois par mon homme.
La raison est simple: il voulait une race précise, il n'était pas du tout sensibilisé à la PA, donc c'était naturel de prendre un chiot. 
Depuis il n'a plus du tout la même vision des choses, il y a encore 4-5 ans il n'aurait jamais pensé trouver un jeune dobermann en refuge, et pourtant...

De mon côté je n'ai jamais acheté en élevage, je me suis contenté de récupérer des reproductrices bonnes pour la poubelle...
J'ai également adopté en refuge et asso.
Mais je n'exclue pas de me tourner vers un élevage un jour, parce qu'il y a une race qu'on veut impérativement avec mon homme, et qu'on ne trouve quasiment pas à l'adoption. Et puis vu la taille du bestiau, j'avoue préférer avoir quelques garanties sur sa santé... 
Cela dit nous connaissant, ce n'est vraiment pas sûr que ça se fasse un jour, disons qu'on garde ça dans un coin de notre tête.
La prochaine adoption prévue, c'est un papy ou une mamie de refuge, quand nos papy/mamie à nous ne seront plus là, donc le plus tard possible. On est encore loin de notre achat en élevage quoi!

----------


## didou752

Non je n'ai jamais acheté en élevage, j'ai jusqu'à présent toujours adopté car je ne recherchais qu'un chien de compagnie.
Par contre je conçois parfaitement que l'on puisse acheter pour des raisons pros ou perso (vraie passion pour une race, zoothérapie, concours à haut niveau qui nécessitent le lof)
Comme dit dans un autre sujet pour moi ce n'est pas incompatible avec la PA du moment que l’éleveur est  digne de ce nom et qu'il fait ça pour sa passion pur la race et pas pour gagner du fric.

----------


## jenny02

Alors non je n'ai jamais acheté en élevage tous mes animaux à la maison sont des animaux adoptés ou récupérés...

Par contre mes parents eux leur chiens viennent d'élevage donc chien LOF mais non confirmé et stérilisé a 6 mois... Mais ça changera peut-être par la suite mon père a flashé sur plusieurs de mes chiots en FA et il s'est rendu compte qu'a l'adoption des chiot sont également à la recherche d'une famille.

Mon rêve serait par la suite, dans le plus longtemps possible car ça voudra dire que mes chiens seront partis, j'aimerai un petit chiot bull mais bon je me connais et en voyant tous les loulous en sauvetage j'aurai surement du mal a sauté le pas, et des chiots bull a l'adoption ça court pas les rues... Je verrai peut être pour en trouvé un ou une d'ailleurs assez jeune et si possible sociable car dur dur de devoir toujours faire gaffe ou j’emmène mes gros.. Pas facile en fait quand on est confronté a ce que l'on voit tous les jours dans les refuges de tourner le dos et d'acheter un chiot tout neuf alors que tant de loulous attendent et meurent derrière les barreaux...

----------


## Taysa

Detrompe des chiots bull terrier moins de 8mois y'en a pas mal !

Poska tu veux quoi comme race plus tard ?
Perso un bulldog anglais me tenterais bien pour ma part mais si j'ai une maison un jour !

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Alors oui, j'ai acheté ma setter en élevage. J'ai mis un an à le sélectionner, j'ai fait pas mal de visites, etc... Ensuite j'ai eu un an d'attente pour le chiot... Car dans cet élevage ils sont déjà réservés AVANT la conception. Je ne regrette pas, car j'ai trouvé le caractère et les aptitudes que je recherchais pour les activités réservées aux chiens LOF...
Après j'ai deux autres mémères adoptées, et toujours une ou deux FA en transit, car le fait d'acheter en élevage n'empêche pas d'adopter, et vice-versa.

----------


## Poska

Taysa, on rêve d'un mastiff  :: 
D'ailleurs il y a un papy en ce moment sur rescue, mais pas ok mâles et de toutes façons on peut pas dans l'immédiat  ::

----------


## Taysa

J'aurais penser que tu allais me dire un Fila  :Smile:  vui un mastiff c'est magnifique c'est clair y'avais une tres tres bonne eleveuse de la race d'ailleurs quand j'y pense sur rescue mais elle ne doit plus venir

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Non car je ne veut mes chiens que pour la "compagnie"
Mon 1er chien , Max , rott , récupéré à ses 2 ans à un maitre chien de m****
Puis Tuco , BA X Malinois : issue de portée de particulier abandonnée à 6/7 semaines avec 2 frères 
Lili , x ratier , adopter à 10/12 ans via Rescue ( refuge )
Akela ( que je n'ai pas pue garder ) rott : trouvée dehors à 3/5 mois
Grany , cane-corso : adopter via Rescue à 3 mois

Evidemment , mes chiens ( sauf Lili ) sont quand même choisie en fonction de ma vie ( beaucou de chats , appart , randos , ville : donc chien cool , sociables et endurants/sportifs )

Il est vrai que je privilégie les chiots au vu du contexte de vie que j'ai qui peut être difficile pour un adulte

Je ne me tournerait jamais vers l'élevage aimant les "chiens de compagnie"

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Alors non je n'ai jamais acheté en élevage tous mes animaux à la maison sont des animaux adoptés ou récupérés...
> 
> Par contre mes parents eux leur chiens viennent d'élevage donc chien LOF mais non confirmé et stérilisé a 6 mois... Mais ça changera peut-être par la suite mon père a flashé sur plusieurs de mes chiots en FA et il s'est rendu compte qu'a l'adoption des chiot sont également à la recherche d'une famille.
> 
> Mon rêve serait par la suite, dans le plus longtemps possible car ça voudra dire que mes chiens seront partis, j'aimerai un petit chiot bull mais bon je me connais et en voyant tous les loulous en sauvetage j'aurai surement du mal a sauté le pas, et des chiots bull a l'adoption ça court pas les rues... Je verrai peut être pour en trouvé un ou une d'ailleurs assez jeune et si possible sociable car dur dur de devoir toujours faire gaffe ou j’emmène mes gros.. Pas facile en fait quand on est confronté a ce que l'on voit tous les jours dans les refuges de tourner le dos et d'acheter un chiot tout neuf alors que tant de loulous attendent et meurent derrière les barreaux...


je pourrais peut être te conseiller un super élevage avec une éleveusqui n'hésite pas à sauver des chiens.

c'est de chez elle que viendra mon prochain bull ;-)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai en projet dans le plus longtemps possible de prendre un chiot bull, je sais d'où il viendra... Pour une raison simple : les tests de santé pratiqués .

J'aurai cela dit toujours une place pour un sauvetage

----------


## jenny02

> je pourrais peut être te conseiller un super élevage avec une éleveusqui n'hésite pas à sauver des chiens.
> 
> c'est de chez elle que viendra mon prochain bull ;-)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> J'ai en projet dans le plus longtemps possible de prendre un chiot bull, je sais d'où il viendra... Pour une raison simple : les tests de santé pratiqués .
> 
> J'aurai cela dit toujours une place pour un sauvetage



Oui je veux bien en MP... 
Au pire je m'étais dit voir avec un élevage pour récupérer un chiot avec un "défaut" genre sourd par exemple....

----------


## Poska

> J'aurais penser que tu allais me dire un Fila  vui un mastiff c'est magnifique c'est clair y'avais une tres tres bonne eleveuse de la race d'ailleurs quand j'y pense sur rescue mais elle ne doit plus venir


Han le fila, m'en parle pas  ::  Je suis tombée en amour sur une chienne qui venait à la pension et que j'ai réussi à "apprivoiser" au grand étonnement de son maître.
Mais chéri n'accroche pas du tout, et de toutes façons le caractère ne lui conviendrait pas trop je pense...

----------


## Misscoco

Jamais acheté de chien en élevage, mais nous avons quand même acheté la chienne que nous avions en famille d'accueil pour l'école des chiens guides pour la garder. Il ne s'agit donc pas d'une adoption en refuge.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

On peut aussi avoir de pures races locales en sauvetage directement du pays d'origine (greyhound, galgo, podenco, bodeguero etc) des chiens et chiots au passé marqué par la cruauté et des champs de course irlandais pour les premiers, et de la chasse espagnole pour les autres..des chiens martyrisés pour la plupart.

----------


## Tiffany86

Je rebondis sur ceci:

"Ben il y a beaucoup de personnes qui en ont rien à faire du LOF en fait, donc du moment que pour eux les chiens sont "pures races" (dans le sens où ils ressemblent à la race), ça leur suffit largement, ce qui est moins cohérent c'est qu'il déboursent parfois le double du prix d'un chien LOF...  :: 

Enfin bon pour le coup moi les gens qui disent se moquer d'avoir un chien pure race mais cherchent quand même un type, je trouve ça totalement incohérent. Ils se disent aimer le chien pour ce qu'il est parce que nous vilains puristes nous n'aimons nos chiens que pour nos pedigrees, mais quand tu leur proposes d'aller en refuge bizarrement il n'y a plus personne"

Je ne vois pas où est l'incohérence? 
C'est une question d'avis, car tu achète en élevage mais vient sur ce forum, ça peut être aussi incohérent, cela dépend des personnes.

J'ai adopté ma chienne en refuge car même si il y a des races que j'adore, je voulais vraiment sauvé la vie d'un chien. 

Mon compagnon lui, voulait un chien aussi mais uniquement un bouledogue français, car il adore ces chiens. C'était ça ou rien. 
Du coup j'ai cherché en association, il n'était pas contraire tant que le chien n'était pas trop vieux, il avait une préférence pour un jeune, qu'il voulait voir grandir. J'ai trouvé des associations, j'ai remplis le formulaire, attendu des mois et...rien...aucune réponse. Je sais qu'en général ils sont débordés, mais leurs pages facebook est bien rempli, ils ont le temps de poster, de répondre aux commentaires, mais pas de répondre à un questionnaire? Nous étions plus qu'intéresser, près à nous déplacer et voir le chien, c'était donc très sérieux.

Du coup, après être certaine de n'obtenir aucune réponse, nous avons vue une petite annonce d'un bouledogue français, on a craqué, le seul hic il n'était pas LOF.
Mais le prix était plus bas qu'un LOF, bien que trop élevé pour moi, mais bon, c'était lui et on s'en fichait un peu du papier, qui chez les bouledogues ne veut parfois pas dire grand chose. Une race à la mode qui a quand même son lot de problème.

Et on ne regrette pas notre choix, juste que l'associations ne nous aient pas répondu.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

A mon tour d'écrire un pavé  :: 

Mon tout premier Chien je l'ai eu à 12 ans. Et oui c'était MON Chien. Mes parents n'étaient pas irresponsables, loin de là, ils connaissaient ma passion et savaient que quand je m'engageais je n'abandonnais pas mes responsabilités. Biensure, c'est eux qui payaient les frais, ils le promenaient aussi quand j'étais à l'école et c'est eux qui m'enmennaient au club canin. 
Bref, j'ai commencé par du hors sujet, mais c'était la mise en place  :: 
Je voulais donc depuis toute petiote un Berger allemand mâle que j'appelerai Jerry lee.
En premier lieu, mes parents et moi même sommes allés à la SPA la plus proche, logique quand on sait que les deux Chats que mes parents ont eux venaient de refuge. Moi je suivais mes parents, je m'en fichais de prendre un adulte ou un Chiot, j'avais des trucs à propos du LOF sur le net, je m'en fichais aussi je voulais juste que se soit un Berger allemand et qu'il soit pas croisé. Il y avait 4 Berger allemand ce jours là à la SPA, mon père et moi caressions déjà une femelle toute douce et gentille. Mais ma mère avait peur de prendre un Chien adulte, elle avait déjà peur des Chiens à l'origine et c'était le 1er Chien de la famille. Donc pas d'adulte. 
Nous avons donc visité plusieurs élevages (et nous avons découvert que certains élevaient leur Chien comme du bétails ! Nous étions vraiment choqués) et nous nous sommes arrêtés sur celui qui nous paraissaient le plus sérieux : les Chiens étaient beaux et surtout équilibrés. 
Jerry lee a été un Chien formidable, mon compagnon et mon véritable ami durant mon adolescence. Je ne regrette en aucun cas le choix que nous avons fait à l'époque.

Puis j'ai quitté la maison. J'étais bénévole (et je le suis toujours) au refuge du Mordant. Je vois un magnifique Groenendael, je me dis "wahou qu'il est beau ! C'est la 1ere fois que j'en vois un en vrai, je veux le promener !" Je pars donc en promenade avec Diablo et là : coup de foudre ! Après deux promenade je me décide à l'adopter. J'apprends qu'il est LOF (chose super passionnante, en regardant son arbre généalogique je découvre beaucoup de consanguinité) et j'aprends aussi qu'il a été abandonné pour cause de dysplasie coxo-fémoral !  ::  Super ! C'est aussi un Chien qui a été maltraité, lorsque je l'ai eu, il avait peur de tout le monde (surtout des hommes), des gestes brusques et des grosses voix. 
C'est ma 1ere adoption et j'ai avec Diablo une relation totalement différente qu'avec Jerry lee (de toute façon chaque relation est différente). Aujourd'hui il n'a plus peur de personne.

Seconde adoption : Mitsuki adopté à l'age de 2 mois au refuge du Mordant, c'est une Berger allemand croisée Berger australien. Et là je découvre ce qu'est de prendre un Chiot pas socialisé : ca a été un sacré boulot et je continue encore. Il suffit d'une mauvaise expérience une seule fois et elle fait d'un cas une généralité. Je me dis souvent que si elle était tombé chez des novice ça aurait pu mal tourner ...
J'ai avec elle une relation fusionnelle, peut etre un peu trop forte ...

Je n'ai rien contre les véritables éleveurs, au contraire, je trouve bien qu'ils existe puisqu'ils permettent de garder et d'améliorer des races et donc, de conserver des aptitudes et des physiques.
Je pense que la PA n'est pas forcément l'opposé des éleveurs (je parle biensure des vrais et bons éleveurs, qui ne font qu'une race, qui socialises correctement leurs Chiots et sélectionnent en fonction de certaines pathologies héréditaires). 

A l'heure actuelle, je pense parfois au future. Il y a une race de Chien qui me fait rêver, il n'y a qu'un seul élevage en france donc pas de ses Chiens en refuge. J'y pense beaucoup, mais je me connais, le jours où je reprendrai un Chien (après les miens donc) j'irais d'abord au refuge près de chez moi, ou pire, je vais regarder les pauvres loulous en serbie, et je sais, je vais au final adopter un machin qui ressemble à rien mais qui m'apportera autant de bonheur.  ::

----------


## aurore

Ce n'est pas tout à fait le sujet du topic, mais bon, j'y vais quand même de ma petite râlerie! J'ai actuellement en pension plusieurs chiens qui me posent des gros soucis (agressivité, peurs subites, instabilité...): cane corso, bouvier bernois... Que des chiens LOF, que des chiens achetés chiots, que des gros gabarit, que des chiens avec des problèmes de socialisation ou de comportement. Je ne remets pas les éleveurs en question, je ne les connais pas et sur ces coups-là, les problèmes viennent plus des proprios qui n'ont aucun idée de ce que c'est qu'un chien, de ce qu'il faut faire avec, notamment quand il est petit. Et quand on leur parle comportementaliste, ils tirent vaguement la tronche genre "Ah oui mais c'est pas donné..."

Je me souviens d'un dessin vu sur FB que je ne retrouve pas qui disait: "La plupart des gens n'ont pas besoin d'un chien à 1500 dollars, mais d'un chien à 100 dollars et de 1400€ de cours d'éducation". je trouve ça très vrai!

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Oui d'ailleurs c'est race à eux que maintenant le berger allemand ressemble à une grenouille, qu'on a des brachycephales avec la colonne déformée etc ... elle est super la sélection améliorante des éleveurs ...



Tous les éleveurs n'ont pas fait cette connerie. Mon Berger allemand avait le dos droit ... après si les gens sont débiles et achètent des Chiens difformes

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Et bien non, tous les éleveurs ne suivent pas ce schéma, et tous les éleveurs ne sortent pas en expo avec des chiens difformes pour gagner des coucoupes...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

C'était il y a 11 ans. Au club beaucoup de BA n'avaient pas le dos droit. Lorsque nous avions visité l'élevage de Jerry lee l'éleveur avait stipulé qu'il élevait des vrais Bergers allemand capable de courir, sauter ...
Ce n'est pas pour défendre les éleveurs qui ne pensent qu'au fric, mais si les gens étaient moins beubeu, si les gens suivaient moins la mode, si les gens ne voulaient pas le Shar pei le plus plissé du monde ou le Bulldog anglais le plus difforme il n'y aurait pas eu autant de problème. C'est comme pour tout le reste : les consommateurs on leurs exigences et c'est eux qui décident ... 
Après je ne dis pas que ces mauvais éleveurs sont en réalités des sains, si ils avaient une conscience et un amour pour les Chiens ils ne feraient pas cela.

Mais suivons ton raisonnement, tous les éleveurs sont des cons et font de la merde. Les particuliers tu trouves qu'ils font mieux ? 
Parceque sur mes 3 Chiens, meme si j'en ai adopté deux en refuge, à la base, ils n'y sont pas nés. J'aime les 3, mais sur le côté "pratique" (on enlève tout sentiment) bin celui qui n'est jamais tombé malade (on enlève donc le Groenendael LOF provenant d'un élevage miteux) et qui était équilibré lorsqu'il est arrivé à la maison (on enlève Mitsuki adoptée en refuge à l'age de deux mois, provenant d'une portée chez des particulier) bin désolée mais c'est celui qui venait d'un bon élevage. 

Attention, je ne veux pas que l'on transforme mes propos, j'aime TOUS mes Chiens et je ne regrette aucune adoption, je me base juste sur des critères de sélections que doivent faire les éleveurs (santé, socialisation ...)

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ben dans ce cas aux gens d'arrêter d'acheter et ils arrêteront de produire n'importe comment....

----------


## beapat

> Ton achat date d'il y a combien d'années ? Les éleveurs suivent le lof, le lof demande ce genre de chien


en berger allemand seulement les lignées beauté. certaine race sont foutu et à disparaitre mais quand on s'intéresse à la santé du chien, il y a plein de race qui n'ont pas ces critères débile.

----------


## majoliemeute

> J'aime les 3, mais sur le côté "pratique" (on enlève tout sentiment) bin celui qui n'est jamais tombé malade (on enlève donc le Groenendael LOF provenant d'un élevage miteux) et qui était équilibré lorsqu'il est arrivé à la maison (on enlève Mitsuki adoptée en refuge à l'age de deux mois, provenant d'une portée chez des particulier) bin désolée mais c'est celui qui venait d'un bon élevage.



Pure coïncidence. 

De mon côté c est exactement l inverse.
C est le chien lof issu d un élevage sérieux qui m a coûté le plus cher en soins pour maladies.
Ma femelle croisée de chez croisé n a absolument jamais rien eu de toute sa vie. Même pas une otite. Jamais vomi. Rien jusqu'à ce qu un foutu cancer l emporte....

Pour moi le raisonnement chien lof = chien résistant je n y crois pas 3 secondes,  même pour 1 elevage serieux.

C est de la chance c est tout.

----------


## majoliemeute

Ah oui et côté socialisation idem.

J ai adopté 2 chiennes adultes croisées et ben je peux faire ce que je veux, elles sont parfaitement sociables,  équilibrées,  parfaites ! 
En revanche pour le chien lof de mon mari c est loin d être gagné !  il est pourtant arrivé chiot et correctement élevé chez l éleveur. .. 

Oui il y a des chiens en refuge fragiles ou avec troubles de comportement mais il y a aussi des croisés absolument parfait niveau santé et sociabilité. 
Et il y en a beaucoup.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Les statistiques disent même le contraire, croisé = plus résistant (statistiques des assurances pour chien en angleterre, qui s'en servent pour ajuster le prix à payer en fonction de la race : du coup le moins cher = chien croisé).
Et c'est tout à fait prévisible, c'est le principe de la vigueur hybride (chien croisé) vs. dépression de consanguinité (chien de race).

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je vois pas en quoi c'est de la pure coincidence pour mon cas mais pas pour le tien, c'est de la mauvaise fois  :: 
Une amie qui a toujours adopté ses Chiens en refuge n'en a pris qu'un seul chez un éleveur *sérieux* (j'ai vraiment l'impression que vous avez du mal avec ce mot, que vous mettez tous les éleveurs dans le même lot, faut savoir choisir un élevage) et n'a jamais eu de soucis niveau comportement et santé.

Diablo est LOF, il vient d'un élevage de merde ( 8 races différentes ça en dit déjà beaucoup, je comprends pas ses anciens maitres d'avoir acheté un Chien là bas) et forcément beaucoup de consanguinité et une belle dysplasie ! 
Jamais je ne dirais que le LOF est une garantie sur la santé et le comportement, il faut savoir choisir l'éleveur mais les gens ont un mal fou à bien choisir (bon ok, faut dire aussi qu'il y a plus d'élevage miteux que de bons élevages).

J'ai toujours entendu dire que les croisés étaient plus résistant, bin je suis tombée sur l’exception qui à toujours un bobo ou un petit microbe (ouai c'est une cata ma petite poussinette mais je l'aime  ::  )

----------


## sylviana

> Ben dans ce cas aux gens d'arrêter d'acheter et ils arrêteront de produire n'importe comment....



et aux juges d'arrêter de confirmer n'importe quoi

----------


## Tiffany86

En parlant "d'amélioration de la race", j'ai découvert cette "race" hier:

















Et celui-ci, qui ressemble à deux gouttes d'eau à une bestiole de Star wars:





Je peux comprendre qu'on aime certaines particularités un peu extrème chez certaines races, mais là pour moi c'est de la maltraitance... j'ai vue aussi qu'ils doivent soutenir ces chiens à l'aide de cordes pour marcher, car je doute qu'ils sachent se déplacer...

Et après on vient s'offusquer quand on met un chien de 3 pattes à l'adoption, en nous disant qu'on pousse trop loin les choses...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Actes de cruauté a dénoncer (questionnement sur certaines sans exclure un montage surréaliste pour créer une nouvelle race). Abominable.. Les khons : que ne feraient ils pas pour lancer des races a effet de mode.

----------


## Tiffany86

Pour moi c'est de la maltraitance peut importe les excuses qu'ils nous trouveront.
Surtout que c'est un croisement entre un bouledogue français et staff ou staffie je crois.

Dans ce cas là pourquoi ne pas directement prendre un bouledogue? Déjà certains bouledogue anglais sont limites mais alors là.

Et le pire c'est que si tu mets un chien comme ça sans papier dans un refuge on te diras qu'il est hideux, mais si il a des papiers on te diras qu'il est magnifique et bien musclé.

Cette race devrait être interdite

----------


## Delphane

Mon dieu...  :: 


Sinon, je n'ai rien à dire personnellement sur le sujet, parce que je n'ai pas de chien... cependant, sur le éleveurs, je pense - si on reste sur le cas du berger allemand en tout cas - que l'on ne peut pas dire que tous les éleveurs soient dans l'idée de faire des chiens hypertypés pour la gloriole... parce que justement, il y a de plus en plus de résurgences d'anciens-nouveaux types de bergers allemand ou même famille à dos droit (Berger d'Alsace, Berger ancien type etc...)... donc, c'est bien que des éleveurs voient le souci, et se désolidarisent du truc...  ::

----------


## Tiffany86

Je viens de lire que ces chiens, les exotics bully, ont parfois (ou tous?) la langue bleu par manque d'oxygène, que les coudes sont sortis tellement qu'ils sont larges, c'est pour ça qu'ils doivent les supporter pour ne pas qu'ils s'écroulent.

Le problème c'est que certains éleveurs n'en ont jamais assez et s'adaptent trop à la demande des gens. Les bouledogues français se vendent bien? On fait du bouledogue français. Si les exotic bully deviennent à la mode, on en aura à la pelle par ici. D'ailleurs c'est sur un groupe français que j'ai vue cette race, celui de la fille n'était pas aussi typé, mais encore jeune... apparemment la saillie doit être faite aux Etats-Unis

----------


## beapat

> Pure coïncidence. 
> 
> De mon côté c est exactement l inverse.
> C est le chien lof issu d un élevage sérieux qui m a coûté le plus cher en soins pour maladies.
> Ma femelle croisée de chez croisé n a absolument jamais rien eu de toute sa vie. Même pas une otite. Jamais vomi. Rien jusqu'à ce qu un foutu cancer l emporte....
> 
> Pour moi le raisonnement chien lof = chien résistant je n y crois pas 3 secondes,  même pour 1 elevage serieux.
> 
> C est de la chance c est tout.


un peu de chance peut être, mais il y a élevage sérieux et producteur. acheteur qui ne se renseigne pas, va au plus près, ne va pas traverser le pays pour avoir un bon chien. ça joue aussi beaucoup.
ma chienne venait d'un très bon éleveur, éleveur intéressé, qui a fait une bonne sélection des parents. elle n'a jamais eu de souci et est morte à 11 ans, très très vieux pour la race.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Quelle horrible créature !  :: 
La connerie des gens n'a pas de limite.
Je vais peut etre me faire taper mais moi ça me fais penser aux Chiens Loups hybrides, à mes yeux ils ne devraient pas exister ... Je juge peut être vite mais pour moi, les gens qui prennent ce type de Chiens, c'est juste pour se la peter. Parceque bon, oui c'est beau, mais niveau caractère je vois pas l'interet d'un Chien qu'on peut pas promener sans laisse, qui fugue, qui est craintif, qui ne sera jamais vraiment heureux car trop de sang de Loups dans leur veine ...

J'en reviens à la santé pour ce qui est des Chiens en général. Je dirais que c'est aussi un peu la lotterie, car même si il existe des maladies héréditaires (ou des conneries du à la sélection purement physique qui font que certaines races ont certaines pathologies) car comme pour nous, certains sont plus anclins à être malade que d'autre, et ça ne veut pas forcément dire qu'ils sont nés dans une famille de faible. 
Sans compter qu'il y a aussi le mode de vie, l'alimentation qui joue un role ...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Entierement d'accord avec toi, pas besoin de Saarloos et de CLT pour se la peter, apres on les retrouve en refuge parce que des khons n'ont pas su gérer. Ca me hérisse.

----------


## Delphane

> Je vais peut etre me faire taper mais moi ça me fais penser aux Chiens Loups hybrides, à mes yeux ils ne devraient pas exister ... Je juge peut être vite mais pour moi, les gens qui prennent ce type de Chiens, c'est juste pour se la peter. Parceque bon, oui c'est beau, mais niveau caractère je vois pas l'interet d'un Chien qu'on peut pas promener sans laisse, qui fugue, qui est craintif, qui ne sera jamais vraiment heureux car trop de sang de Loups dans leur veine ..


Je pense qu'il y a dans le lot des gens qui veulent de tels chiens pour frimer... Après, on peut aussi avoir envie d'avoir un tel compagnon, mais d'une certaine façon dans ce cas-là on ne veut pas un "chien". Je pense qu'on est dans la fascination du loup et de tout ce qu'il véhicule et symbolise... quelque part, c'est un peu la même démarche que des personnes qui ont des serpents, des reptiles ou des mygales... On sait pertinemment qu'on aura pas le même rapport qu'avec un animal plus facile et "domestique", mais c'est sans doute le côté sauvage qui attire... 

Du coup, je serais plus pour des forme de certification, comme pour posséder des reptiles justement...  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais quand on aime réellement un Animal on l'aime pour ce qu'il est. Là on parle de Loup, un Loup n'est pas un Chien, un Loup est un Animal sauvage, libre ... C'est valable pour les Serpents, Tigres, Fennec et autres ... C'est purement égoiste de vouloir un tel Animal, à mes yeux ce n'est pas de l'amour mais de la connerie.
J'aime les Écureuils roux, je les trouve adorables, mais par amour pour eux, jamais je ne les mettrai en cage chez moi. Je sais que mes bisous et mes petits gateaux ne remplaceront jamais la liberté qui leur à été arrachée. Je pense aussi que mon pseudo amour pour eux dans ce cas, je pourrais me le mettre où je pense ...

J'crois qu'on fais du hors sujet non ?

----------


## majoliemeute

Ce n était pas de la mauvaise foi je voulais juste dire que toi tu avais un exemple dans un sens et moi un exemple dans l autre sens et que donc on ne pouvait pas faire de généralité !   :: 

Mon chien lof vient d un élevage sérieux et oui mon mari a fait plusieurs centaines de kilomètres pour aller le chercher plutôt que de piocher dans l élevage du coin .. il  n a pas de maladies-faiblesses dues à sa race ou à une mauvaise filiation, pas du tout. Seulement le moindre truc qui passe hop il le chope. Ce n est pas du tout une race esthétique, l éleveur n a pas privilégié le beau sur le sain, mais c est juste pas de bol il chope tout ce qui passe.
Pas mes fifilles archi croisées. 

Donc je maintiens que des croisés peuvent être tout aussi résistants et sains qu un lof aussi sérieux que soit l élevage.  
Sans mauvaise foi  ::

----------


## Delphane

> J'crois qu'on fais du hors sujet non ?


Disons qu'il y a des gens ici même qui ont des reptiles, des serpents... Donc, je pense que le mieux c'est d'en discuter avec eux...  
Après, il y a des animaux que j'aurais pas par "attirance" et choix personnel... mais juger les choix des autres, ça me semble déplacé...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Ce n était pas de la mauvaise foi je voulais juste dire que toi tu avais un exemple dans un sens et moi un exemple dans l autre sens et que donc on ne pouvait pas faire de généralité !  
> 
> Mon chien lof vient d un élevage sérieux et oui mon mari a fait plusieurs centaines de kilomètres pour aller le chercher plutôt que de piocher dans l élevage du coin .. il  n a pas de maladies-faiblesses dues à sa race ou à une mauvaise filiation, pas du tout. Seulement le moindre truc qui passe hop il le chope. Ce n est pas du tout une race esthétique, l éleveur n a pas privilégié le beau sur le sain, mais c est juste pas de bol il chope tout ce qui passe.
> Pas mes fifilles archi croisées. 
> 
> Donc je maintiens que des croisés peuvent être tout aussi résistants et sains qu un lof aussi sérieux que soit l élevage.  
> Sans mauvaise foi



Oui c'est vrai qu'on peut donner des exemples des deux cotés.   Pour la santé, j'aurais vraiment tendance à dire que c'est aussi des coups de pas bol, comme pour nous.

----------


## MuzaRègne

La dépression de consanguinité n'est pas un coup de pas de bol, c'est un fait scientifique, prouvé : on sait que plus un individu est consanguin, moins son système immunitaire est efficace (entre autres). Voir le complexe majeur d'histocompatibilité.
Et un animal de race est* forcément* consanguin, vu que les mariages ont lieu dans une population fermée de petite taille effective = faible variabilité génétique (car population fermée + petit nombre de fondateurs + choix de sélection "tous dans le même sens" + variations de popularité de la race = goulots d'étranglement génétique).

----------


## doriant

Merci Phacélie pour le lien du topic !! bon je n'ai pas tt lu j'avoue. je trouve que ya differents degres d'investissement ds la pa et que ca explique aussi les differents points de vue quant a la compatibilité d'acheter en elevage tt en pronant la PA. Certains considerent quil faut adopter, peu importe l''animal (et peut-etre qu'ils ne sont pas pr le fait de privilegier une race), d'autres qu'il faut privilegier des handicaps ou des placements difficiles, certains qu'il faut en sauver un maximum et que donc l'achat retire un sauvetage, d'autres qu'on apporte une pierre consequente a la pa en adoptant et que ca n'exclue pas de se faire plaisir en achetant... Je sais pas mais par contre je trouve que ca rejoint le combat du commerce des animaleries. Meme sil ya des eleveurs tres serieux et respectueux, cette profession est appropriée par bcp de particuliers, il y en a bcp qui offrent une drole de vie aux geniteurs, et ne les gardent pas forcement, ni les portées defaillantes, bref je vois pas cette profession d'exploitation animale d'un bon oeil, et en mm temps si les races se rarefiaient, des traffics horribles se multiplieraient, vols/mutilations. Bon je devie mais ct l'occasion d'en parler  ::

----------


## borneo

Mon commentaire perso sur le sujet : je vois souvent des gens qui ont acheté une race bien précise, souvent pour une question de look (et donc de mode). Ce sont souvent des gens modestes qui payent un prix fou un carlin, un bouledogue, un chat nu, et qui en prime se retrouvent avec un animal toujours malade, et des frais vétérinaires délirants.

On peut tout à fait trouver un chien de race à adopter dans un refuge. Et on a le choix d'une race moins trafiquée et donc de chiens beaucoup moins fragiles.

----------


## doriant

apres en sphynx, peterbald ou donskoy, a adopter faut trouver. Si l'on admet que le choix sur differents criteres doit se faire pour une adoption, ya pas de raison de l'illégetimer chepa si ca se dit pour de l'élevage, apres tout tlm n'est pas pret pour gerer un animal avec un passif par ex. Mais en rapport avec la pa, si on se dit dedans, je trouverais illogique de ne pas vouloir accueillir de sauvetages. au moins ca. Le reste, l'argent qu'on veut mettre pr un animal, pr sa nourriture ses soins, qu'on ne met pas pr tous les autres, voilà je pense que c des choix et si ca devait etre jugé, personne serait parfait.

----------


## borneo

Les personnes modestes qui achètent une race à problème ignorent totalement ce qui va se passer. En dehors de la PA, personne ne sait que certaines races vont nécessiter des soins constants, voire des opérations coûteuses.

----------


## Poska

"En dehors de la PA" il y a des gens qui connaissent les chiens et les races sur le bout des doigts, problèmes de santé y compris. Et "dans la PA" il y en a qui ne connaissent même pas les besoins élémentaires d'un chien... La "PA" n'est pas un monde magique où tout le monde est parfait, loiiin de là.

Pour ma part que des adoptions mais je me retrouve avec 4 chiens "de race" dont 2 LOF, sans les chercher. Ils ont les soucis typiques de leurs races respectives, au moins ce n'est pas une surprise.
Ma 5ème est une croisée, mais pas de bol, consanguinité oblige elle se retrouve avec LE soucis génétique d'une des races dont elle est issue  ::

----------


## Alantka

> Jamais et je pense que ce sera toujours jamais. PA et achat, pour moi, ça ne va pas ensemble. On ne peut pas avoir de double discours: dire d'un côté qu'il faut adopter et de l'autre acheter. *Et quand on sait que des chiens sont euthanasiés tous les jours, aucun raison ne peut justifier l'achat.* Quelque part, il y a un chien qui peut convenir à chacun de nous. Faut juste être patient, chercher et parfois faire des bornes. Sans compter que y a rien de vital non plus de posséder telle ou telle race.


Je rejoins et partage ton opinion à 100%  ::

----------


## banzai

Moi et je m'en cache pas
Bearded collie

----------


## loup-blanc

J'ai jamais acheté en élevage... La chatte maine coon venait de la SPA, née en 1992... Ensuite côté chien, on avait adopté mais ça jouait pas car le chien n'aimait pas les hommes... (donc moi)... 

Ensuite ben j'ai pris un chien guide d'aveugle donc là, c'est un peu différent...

----------


## doriant

apres en sphynx, peterbald ou donskoy, a adopter faut trouver. Si l'on admet que le choix sur differents criteres doit se faire pour une adoption, ya pas de raison de l'illégetimer chepa si ca se dit pour de l'élevage, apres tout tlm n'est pas pret pour gerer un animal avec un passif par ex. Mais en rapport avec la pa, si on se dit dedans, je trouverais illogique de ne pas vouloir accueillir de sauvetages. au moins ca. Le reste, l'argent qu'on veut mettre pr un animal, pr sa nourriture ses soins, qu'on ne met pas pr tous les autres, voilà je pense que c des choix et si ca devait etre jugé, personne serait parfait.

----------


## borneo

Les personnes modestes qui achètent une race à problème ignorent totalement ce qui va se passer. En dehors de la PA, personne ne sait que certaines races vont nécessiter des soins constants, voire des opérations coûteuses.

----------


## Poska

"En dehors de la PA" il y a des gens qui connaissent les chiens et les races sur le bout des doigts, problèmes de santé y compris. Et "dans la PA" il y en a qui ne connaissent même pas les besoins élémentaires d'un chien... La "PA" n'est pas un monde magique où tout le monde est parfait, loiiin de là.

Pour ma part que des adoptions mais je me retrouve avec 4 chiens "de race" dont 2 LOF, sans les chercher. Ils ont les soucis typiques de leurs races respectives, au moins ce n'est pas une surprise.
Ma 5ème est une croisée, mais pas de bol, consanguinité oblige elle se retrouve avec LE soucis génétique d'une des races dont elle est issue  ::

----------


## Alantka

> Jamais et je pense que ce sera toujours jamais. PA et achat, pour moi, ça ne va pas ensemble. On ne peut pas avoir de double discours: dire d'un côté qu'il faut adopter et de l'autre acheter. *Et quand on sait que des chiens sont euthanasiés tous les jours, aucun raison ne peut justifier l'achat.* Quelque part, il y a un chien qui peut convenir à chacun de nous. Faut juste être patient, chercher et parfois faire des bornes. Sans compter que y a rien de vital non plus de posséder telle ou telle race.


Je rejoins et partage ton opinion à 100%  ::

----------


## banzai

Moi et je m'en cache pas
Bearded collie

----------


## loup-blanc

J'ai jamais acheté en élevage... La chatte maine coon venait de la SPA, née en 1992... Ensuite côté chien, on avait adopté mais ça jouait pas car le chien n'aimait pas les hommes... (donc moi)... 

Ensuite ben j'ai pris un chien guide d'aveugle donc là, c'est un peu différent...

----------

